# Happy Birthday Dark Knight!



## knight1fox3 (Feb 18, 2017)

Hope you can take a night off from being a watchful protector to enjoy a few CABs! :thumbs:

:multiplespotting: :happybday:


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy birthday DK!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy Birthday


----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy birthday DK! Watch for them Gators!


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## P-E (Feb 18, 2017)

DK. Happy Birthday!!   :beerchug:


----------



## maryannette (Feb 18, 2017)

Happy, happy birthday, DK!!! I hope it has been a wonderful day.


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 19, 2017)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 19, 2017)

Happy bday DK.  I hope it's a great one.


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Flyer_PE (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy belated!


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 20, 2017)

Bittersweet day for sure. Such is life. Had a great weekend and a broken finger to prove it.  :B

Was playing a softball tournament with my 50+ team. Dove for a ball in the first inning of the first game and my left index finger got jammed in the ground. Hurts like H E L L. I am the team's 3B and these suckers can hit the ball really hard with those senior softball bats. Every time I fielded one shot the pain was out of range.

Iced it last night and looks less swollen today. Maybe I will survive this. Better than that....WE WON THE TOURNAMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for the BDay wishes!!!!!!!!!! 53 and counting. Not bad for a guy who thought that was not going to pass through his 50th.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy belated birthday...Hopefully, you are right-handed!


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy belated birthday DK!! Feliz cumple amigo! :happybday:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Feb 22, 2017)

And just who is remembering your birthday today? Hmmmm?  Me, that's who.


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 23, 2017)

Ooops.  Same here.  Happy belated birthday!


----------



## Supe (Feb 27, 2017)

Happy belated, DK!


----------

